
Measles Concerns: 200 students and staff at L.A. universities are quarantined - wjossey
https://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-ln-ucla-measles-quarantine-20190425-story.html
======
nilskidoo
Quarantined for limiting the business of pharmaceutical manufacturers.

